# Guess who this is



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)




----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Is it my Tiffy???? Please say it's my Tiffy!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: must be a movie star B) ok I have no idea :brownbag:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 14 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762682


> Is it my Tiffy???? Please say it's my Tiffy!![/B]



Nope. 


Of all people... what a disappointment....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know who it is but she sure is CUTE!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, it's not Billy. Is it Winter??


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Apr 14 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762695


> Well, it's not Billy. Is it Winter??[/B]


No.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

No Way!!! That's My Sugar!!! 

Holy Cow!! What a lover she is. 

Is it Sugar? :brownbag:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I know - you had me fooled for awhile, Steve, but I know - it's CHANCE!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, I went through my emails!!! Deb, and Earl, sent it to us, as well. It's my Sugar!!!

Check out the difference, from just a few weeks ago. Here's Sugar, and Oliver. She looks like Bianca :wub: 

She doesn't look so "lady-like" in this pic ~ :smrofl: 


[attachment=51220:sugarteeth.jpg]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 14 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762738


> No Way!!! That's My Sugar!!!
> 
> Holy Cow!! What a lover she is.
> 
> Is it Sugar? :brownbag:[/B]



LOL!! Yep, but she now goes by the name of Coco.


You should be ashamed that you do not even recognize your own offspring!! LOL!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 14 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762754


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 14 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762738





> No Way!!! That's My Sugar!!!
> 
> Holy Cow!! What a lover she is.
> 
> Is it Sugar? :brownbag:[/B]



LOL!! Yep, but she now goes by the name of Coco.


You should be ashamed that you do not even recognize your own offspring!! LOL!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks for sharing.. that is a great pic and I would love to have a copy of it to take to the AMA Specialty show where I want the before and after pics of the rescues we have placed. I want to show the members where their generous donations are going. Good job Deb and Steve. Hugs, Edie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG Deb!!! This picture is ... well, I'm not sure I have word for it!! Let me just say whoa!!!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*That hat picture is just so precious of Sugar/CoCo* :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a little doll Coco has become.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 14 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762754


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 14 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762738





> No Way!!! That's My Sugar!!!
> 
> Holy Cow!! What a lover she is.
> 
> Is it Sugar? :brownbag:[/B]



LOL!! Yep, but she now goes by the name of Coco.


You should be ashamed that you do not even recognize your own offspring!! LOL!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: LOL ~ These days, I wouldn't recognize my own son if we met on the street ~ :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 14 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762759


> OMG Deb!!! This picture is ... well, I'm not sure I have word for it!! Let me just say whoa!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sher ~ LOL ~ Yep that's little Miss Sugar/Coco on the left, with Oliver to your right.

This wasn't long ago. Sugar is such a little Tom Boy, and played non stop, with Oliver.

Don't they look vicious? They were playing with a toy, when I thought I would snap a pic.
Well, you know my picture taking abilities, so this is what I ended up with. 

Perhaps Edie should have posted this pic on Petfinder. Can you imagine the profile:

_Oliver and Sugar. Must be adopted together, as they have been together for a month,
and get along so well ~_ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I am held responsible for those two .. must be something to do with the car ride to Deb's house - must be the music I listen to in the car.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 14 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762798


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 14 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762759





> OMG Deb!!! This picture is ... well, I'm not sure I have word for it!! Let me just say whoa!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

I know its probably not the typical reaction but this photo makes me so sad. So sad because I see the beautiful teeth these babies have and then I look at my little Hunter's mouth with his missing teeth coupled with the broken yellow ones and the stained dark ones and I get so upset at how little his mouth was cared for. 

Deb, your photography skills are amazing


----------

